# Guided snow goose hunt



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My brother and I have been discussing a trip to North Dakota this coming spring snow goose season for a guided hunt. We both live in the Northwest (Portland and Seattle) so would fly back. How difficult would it be to set up a guided hunt? Are there lots of guides who do this? Is it possible to predict when the birds will be in (in order to make our air reservations). What are the best areas Etc.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

if i were you i would check out missouri first, then south dakota.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

It's pretty undpredictable when the major numbers come into ND...could be late March - Mid April so if you are trying to nail down a few days that might be tough. My guess would be if you hook up with a guide that they'd have you buy licenses for SD and ND or whatnot and just adjust as the birds dictate. Lodging on short notice probably isn't too difficult in the spring. Good luck


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Dates will depend on weather,especially the farther north ya go. You can have no birds in your area and be loaded with birds not too far away. Some guides will travel but that's tough for clients(especially ones that fly in to hunt) to have flexible times,destinations,etc.IMO, it's all about the ice line and where the open water is. For a guided hunt,I'd look farther south like Missouri or Nebraska. Seems like they are pretty predictable as when to come and getting into birds.If you have flexible travel times and can leave on short notice,that is your best bet for spring snows.Since you're flying,what do you plan to do with your birds;guides will usually not take any birds??

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

As everyone else has stated it is almost impossible to know. The snow line has a lot to do with it. We have a lot of snow this year which could keep them in the state longer or in South Dakota longer. But if you get a week straight of temps in the 40's the birds move through in a week or two. If you get a hold of a guide they should be able tell what they think is best. I would look through this forum and the migration reports to help you select your days that you come, but even with that it is going to be hit and miss coming that far away. There have been years where they come through and get to Canada and then we get cold and a storm and they end up all the back down in Nebraska and we get 2 shots at the birds. So it just really depends on year to year. With everything equal I think the main migration will be later then most years in 2011.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can't say I know of any guides in ND in the spring. But there is PLENTY in SD.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I would look at South Dakota around the 3rd week of March. :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I can't say I know of any guides in ND in the spring. But there is PLENTY in SD.


No guides in North Dakota for spring snow goose???


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

For us, our best days(as far as birds being shot) here in Nebraska has been the first week of March for the last 3 years.

Alex


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I know of any guides in ND in the spring. But there is PLENTY in SD.
> ...


He is kidding, he just doesnt want you in his state. There are none in SD either, better try nebraska :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Andy Weber said:


> Hunter_58346 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hustad said:
> ...


Actually I really couldn't think of one off the top of my head...no kidding. I never see them in the prime areas, ever.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd give northern skies outfitters a try. You won't be disappointed. You'll get your moneys worth!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

J.D. said:


> I would look at South Dakota around the 3rd week of March. :beer:


X2

Contact some guides in SD and they'll be able to tell you when the best times are..

(lonedrake outfitters or Goosehog outdoors) Both Steve and Dan are knowledgeable guys and I would recommend.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I would look at South Dakota around the 3rd week of March. :beer:
> ...


Lyle are you guiding for Steve or Hogfoss this spring?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Give Matt with Top Gun Guide Service a call. He hunts in Mizzu and SD and will take you to where the birds are at. If you get to pick any of the guides he has on his crew go with Sampson.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> > J.D. said:
> ...


Both.


----------

